# Game 70, bucks vs Kings



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (28-41) vs. Sacramento Kings (17-52)
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118473794.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This was just sad. Stagnant offense at the end. Adn the defense was not great.

And no CDR, no Maggette. I don't get Skiles at all anymore. they aren't going to catch Indiana. So why not see what people can do?


----------

